# Skis out of control after tune?



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Attention ski techs:

I had my skis tuned at a shop. It was free, as a favor from the owner, so I really don't want to take them back. Both pairs (my wife's and mine) can barely turn. They are flopping all around, and feel like we are basically constantly catching an edge. 

I figured the tips and tails were too sharp, so I worked on them with a stone. It maybe helped a tiny amount, but not really. Should I put a file to them, or do you think something else is wrong? I can take them back to the shop, but I'd rather not right now.

Suggestions? I usually tune and wax them myself in between full shop tunes with base grinds, so I'm a wannabe self ski tech, still trying to learn.

My wife is a former race coach, and I am a former ski instructor. I like to think that we aren't just skiing retarded, it really is difficult to ski on them, and not fun at all.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

Try de-tuning the tips - where the tips leave the ground if you lay them down without the brake holding them up.

That should help out, most shops skip the de-tuning step which makes your tips grabby and can make you feel out of control.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Cool, so I did that with a stone, should I try a file? Maybe I didn't take enough of the edge off.


----------



## DurangoSteve (Jun 2, 2006)

WhiteLightning said:


> Cool, so I did that with a stone, should I try a file? Maybe I didn't take enough of the edge off.


Use your file to dull or "de-tune" the tips and tails, then use your stone to "deburr" the edges all the way down. Grinders leave a little burr on the edges that you want to lose.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

Cool, thanks for the info, I will give it a shot.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

They sound "railed" to me, meaning edge high down the length of the ski. If you don't have a true bar to confirm, it's pretty minor to use a file, and instead of holding it along the width of the ski, hold it outside of the ski as you slide the file down the length. That lets it bow just a tiny bit focusing on just the edges and taking them down. The tiny bit of bow should end up just around your bevel if your lucky. Confirmation with a true bar is what I'd do first, but I've done this field repair before on a ski trip when I didn't have all my tools. It's not uncommon for this to happen with poor base grinds, and virtually all skis are railed to a degree when new.

If you want to tune your skis, get into it as soon as you can. No one ever touches my skis except me. If you aren't dialed into a good source of info, try:

http://tognar.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

WhiteLightning said:


> Cool, so I did that with a stone, should I try a file? Maybe I didn't take enough of the edge off.


Definitely use a file, make the tips smooth and not at all sharp. Grinding stones won't de-tune just deburr.


----------



## paddlebizzle (Oct 15, 2003)

Dempsey - they sound railed to me also. Flip side is they could have the wrong angles - i.e. 2 side 1 base which would make them hook up more than normal. Third option is that you may in fact, completely suck. 
If you use a file - be careful! A little pressure goes a long way. It's easier to go a little at a time than overdo it and screw them up even more.
Which friggin ski shop did you use? Free or not, a bad tune job in the 970 deserves a little flaming. Take 'em to Troy's - finest tune in the Valley. That that comes from a former Snowell fanatic.


----------



## WhiteLightning (Apr 21, 2004)

JT- I probably do suck is the main problem, but there isn't a whole lot I can do about that! 

I can't flame the shop, they are a client, so no comment! I've got another ski shop client, so maybe I'll take them there. I've never used Troy's, but I've always been really happy with Buzz's tunes.


----------

